# Microfonía y elementos de captación



## tecnicdeso

El micrófono es un transductor electroacústico. Su función es la de transformar (traducir) las vibraciones debidas a la presión acústica ejercida sobre su cápsula por las ondas sonoras en energía eléctrica.

*Características de los micrófonos *

La calidad de un micrófono será determinada por sus características propias:

    - Sensibilidad
    - Fidelidad
    - Directividad (Diagrama polar)
    - Ruido de fondo.
    - Rango dinámico y Relación señal/ruido.
    - Impedancias: impedancia interna e impedancia de carga
    - Margen dinámico
    - Factor de directividad

*Sensibilidad*

Es la eficiencia del micro, es decir, la relación entre la tensión eléctrica de salida (expresada en voltios) y la presión sonora incidente (expresada en Pascales para una frecuencia de 1000 Hercios)

            1 Pascal = 1 newton/m² = 10 dinas/cm²

Por tanto, la sensibilidad se expresa en milivoltios por Pascal (mV/Pa o mV Pa-1) para una frecuencia de 1kHz. Por ejemplo, un micrófono de condensador que tiene 10 mV para una presión incidente de 1 Pa tendrá una sensibilidad de: 10 mV Pa-1.

Al utilizar el milivoltio, la sensibilidad puede ser representada en un voltímetro. A mayor voltaje, mayor sensibilidad. No es aconsejable la utilización de micrófonos con una sensibilidad inferior a 1 mV Pa-1.

Dependiendo del tipo de micro tendremos mayor o menor sensibilidad. De mayor a menor, entre los más sensibles se encuentran los de condensador, seguido por los dinámicos y, por último, los de cinta:

    * Micro de condensador: Entre 5 y 15 mV Pa-1
    * Micro de dinámico o de bobina móvil: Entre 1,5 y 3 mV Pa-1.
    * Micro de cinta: Entre 1 y 2 mV Pa-1


Además de mV Pa, la sensibilidad generalmente se especifica en dB, una unidad de medida adimensional y relativa (no absoluta), que toma como referencia 0 dB a 1 mV. Por ejemplo, un micrófono de condensador que tiene sensibilidad de 10 mV Pa-1, tendrá una sensibilidad 40 dB.

*Fidelidad* 

La fidelidad indica la variación de sensibilidad con respecto a la frecuencia. Así mismo, la fidelidad viene definida como la propia respuesta en frecuencia del micrófono, puesto que el sonido captado por un micro nunca va a ser exactamente igual al real. Habrá frecuencias que han sido atenuadas, mientras que otras habrán sido incrementadas.

La fidelidad se expresa en dB. Si el sonido real fuese igual al sonido captado, la respuesta en frecuencia sería plana y su representación gráfica sería una línea recta donde la desviación sobre la horizontal seria de 0 dB. Cuanto más lineal sea la respuesta en frecuencia, mayor fidelidad tendrá el micro.

La línea recta, la respuesta ideal, en la realidad no se encuentra, por lo que se considera aceptable una valor no superior a 3 dB por encima o debajo de la respuesta ideal.

En función de esta respuesta en frecuencia o fidelidad del micro se elabora la llamada Curva de respuesta de un micrófono, que es la representación gráfica del nivel obtenido en la captación de sonidos de igual intensidad, pero de distinta frecuencia. La curva ideal debería ser uniforme, no obstante, nunca lo es. En la práctica la mayoría de micros ofrecen mejor sensibilidad ante unos tonos que ante otros y, de hecho, se comercializan así divididos para los distintos sonidos que se desean grabar. Además, hay micrófonos de ínfima calidad que ofrecen una respuesta irregular.

*Directividad* 

Determina en que dirección capta mejor (de forma más eficiente) el sonido un micrófono, es decir, indica la sensibilidad del micrófono a las diferentes direcciones.

El diagrama polar es la representación gráfica sobre el eje horizontal de las direcciones a las que es sensible el micrófono. Para que un diagrama polar sea útil debe hacer referencia a la sensibilidad en distintas frecuencias en función de la dirección.

Dependiendo de la directividad, encontramos diferentes tipos de micrófonos:

   1. Omnidireccionales: Captan todos los sonidos, independientemente de la dirección desde donde lleguen.
   2. Bidireccionales: Captan tanto el sonido que les llega por su parte frontal, como por su parte posterior. siendo sordos al sonido procedente de los laterales
   3. Unidireccionales o direccionales captan el sonido en una dirección privilegiada, mientras que son relativamente sordos a las otras direcciones.

*Impedancia interna*

Es la resistencia que opone el micrófono al paso de la corriente. La impedancia según su valor viene caracterizada por baja, alta y muy alta impedancia.

    * Lo-Z Baja impedancia (alrededor de 200 Ohmios)
    * Hi-Z Alta impedancia (1 K Ω o 3 K Ω e incluso 600 Ω)
    * VHi-Z Muy alta impedancia (más de 3 K Ω)

Si el micrófono es de alta impedancia y tiene un cable largo se produce una pérdida muy grande, tendremos que adecuarlo. Si tenemos una impedancia baja se puede utilizar un cable muy largo y no se pierde tanto la señal.

La impedancia de salida de un micro oscila sobre 200 ohmios aunque puede bajar a 20 para evitar pérdidas en altas frecuencias.

*Impedancia de carga*

La impedancia de carga de la entrada de una mesa de mezcla debe ser 3 veces mayor que la impedancia del micrófono, para que éste permita el paso de toda la señal hacia la mesa. Algunas veces se necesita un adaptador de impedancia transformador para adaptar las impedancias del micrófono y de la mesa.

Es importante para poder utilizar cables largos, sin pérdidas, para no debilitar la tensión de salida.

Los cables deberán ser simétricos, para eliminar el posible ruido que se acople al cable, debido a campos magnéticos o inducidos por equipos o líneas de tensión.

*Ruido de fondo*

Es la tensión o señal que nos entrega el micrófono sin que exista ningún sonido incidiendo sobre él.

Se trata del ruido térmico de la resistencias y del ruido electrónico del previo del preamplificador. Estos ruidos se producen por el movimiento térmico de los electrones, por la carcasa que no tiene masa.

El ruido de fondo debe estar como máximo en torno a los 60 dB, pero cuanto más bajo sea, mejor calidad ofrecerá el microfono. Para que un micrófono sea idóneo el ruido magnético debe ser menor de 15 dB y el campo magnético debe ser menor de 10 dB.

Por ejemplo, el ruido para los micros de condensadores debe ser como mucho de 25 dB, lo que equivale a 14 dBA en valor ponderado.

*Margen dinámico*

El rango dinámico o margen dinámico se puede definir de dos maneras:

   1. El margen que hay entre el nivel de referencia y el ruido de fondo de un determinado sistema, medido en decibelios. En este caso rango dinámico y relación señal/ruido son términos intercambiables.
   2. El margen que hay desde el nivel de pico y el nivel de ruido de fondo. También indicado en dB. En este caso, rango dinámico y relación señal/ruido no son equiparables.

Las dos maneras son válidas, por ello, es común que para indicar que margen dinámico están utilizando, los fabricantes incluyen frases como:

    * 60 dB (ref. salida máxima).
    * 60 dB (ref. nivel de pico).

*La relación señal/ruido*

Esta es la relación entre la señal útil dada (señal de referencia) y el ruido de fondo del micrófono. Viene dado en dB y se establece en función de que se sabe que para una presión de 1 Pa a 1000 Hz es de 94 dB. Así, por ejemplo, un nivel de ruido de 25dB, la relación señal/ruido será:

    * 94-25= 69 dB
    * 94-14= 80 dBA.

*nivel máximo o nivel de pico*

Es la diferencia entre el nivel máximo admisible y el nivel del ruido de fondo expresada en dB. Se trata del nivel máximo admisible por el micrófono correspondiente a una distorsión armónica de la senal de 0,5% a 1000Hz.

Para un micro de condensador será:

    * 130dB-25 dB= 105 dB
    * 130dB-14 dB= 116dBA.


*Factor de directividad*

Es la relación entre la intensidad sonora del sonido directo con respecto a la del campo reverberado, recogida en todas direcciones.

Que un micro tenga un factor de directividad, por ejemplo, de 6 dB, significa que el ruido ambiente es recogido 6 dB por debajo del nivel del sonido directo.

*Clasificación de los micrófonos*

Los micrófonos se pueden dividir según varias clasificaciones:

    * según su directividad.
    * según el transductor.
    * según su utilidad.

*Según la directividad*

Como se mencionó en las características hay 3 tipos de micros:

    * Micrófono omnidireccional
_* Micrófono de zona de presión_

    * Micrófono bidireccional
_* Micrófono de gradiente de presión_

    * Micrófono unidireccional
_ * Micrófono cardioide
            * Micrófono supercardioide
            * Micrófono hipercardioide_

Dentro de los unidireccionales, también encontramos:

            * Micrófono de interferencia, línea, rifle, cañón o semicañón.
            * Micrófono parabólico

*Según su transducción acústico-mecánica*

Nos encontramos ante 3 grupos:

   1. Micrófono de presión.
   2. Micrófono de gradiente de presión.
   3. Micrófono de gradiente de velocidad.

También existen combinados.

Según su transducción mecánico-eléctrica [editar]

Los 6 tipos de micrófonos más importantes son:

   1. Micrófono electrostático: de condensador, electret, etc.
   2. Micrófono dinámico: de bobina y de cinta.
   3. Micrófono piezoeléctrico.
   4. Micrófono magnetoestrictivo.
   5. Micrófono magnético.
   6. Micrófono de carbón.

*Electrostático*

Las ondas sonoras provocan el movimiento oscilatorio del diafragma. A su vez, este movimiento del diafragma provoca una variación en la energía almacenada en el condensador que forma el núcleo de la cápsula microfónica y, esta variación en la carga almacenada, (electrones que entran o salen) genera una tensión eléctrica que es la señal que es enviada a la salida del sistema.

La señal eléctrica de salida es (o debería ser) análoga en cuanto a forma (amplitud y frecuencia a la onda sonora que la generó.

Son micros electrostáticos:

    * Micrófono de condensador.
    * Micrófono electret.
    * Micrófono de condensador de radiofrecuencia.

*Electrodinámico*

La vibración del diafragma provoca el movimiento de una bobina móvil o cinta corrugada ancladas a un imán permanente generan un campo magnético, cuyas fluctuaciones son transformadorrmadas en tensión eléctrica.

La señal eléctrica de salida es (o debería ser) análoga en cuanto a forma (amplitud y frecuencia a la onda sonora que la generó.

Son micros electrodinámicos:

    * Micrófono de bobina móvil o dinámico.
    * Micrófono de cinta

*Piezoeléctrico*

Las ondas sonoras hacen vibrar el diafragma y, el movimiento de éste, hace que se mueva el material contenido en su interior (cuarzo, sales de Rochélle, carbón, etc). La fricción entre las partículas del material generan sobre la superficie del mismo una tensión eléctrica.

La señal eléctrica de salida es (o debería ser) análoga en cuanto a forma (amplitud y frecuencia a la onda sonora que la generó.

La respuesta en frecuencia de los micrófonos piezoeléctricos es muy irregular, por lo que su uso en ámbitos de audio profesional está desaconsejada.

Son micrófonos piezoeléctricos:

    * El micrófono de carbón
    * El micrófono de cristal
    * El micrófono de cerámica

*Según su utilidad *

Existen cinco tipos de micrófonos según utilidad:

   1. Micrófono de mano o de bastón: Diseñado para utilizarse sujeto con la mano. Está diseñado de forma que amortigua los golpes y ruidos de manipulación.
   2. Micrófono de estudio: No tienen protección contra la manipulación, pero están situados en una posición fija y protegido con gomas de las vibraciones.
   3. Micrófono de contacto: Toman el sonido estando en contacto físico con el instrumento. Se utiliza también para disparar un sonido de un módulo o sampler a través de un MIDI trigger.
   4. Micrófono de corbata, de solapa o Lavalier. Micrófono en miniatura que poseen filtros para evitar las altas frecuencias que produce el rozo del micro con la ropa.
   5. Micrófono inalámbrico: La particularidad de este micro es la posibilidad de utilizarlo sin cable. Pueden ser de solapa o de bastón (de mano). No necesitan el cable porque poseen un transmisor de FM (también AM, pero es más habitual el FM).


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Exelente tu aporte, como siempre, todo lo que tengas de información gustaria conocerlo o de lo contrario tener la libertad de solicitarte algo y si fueras tan amable lo publiques, se que no te causa molestia pero lo pregunto porque puede no caer simpatico que siempre te estoy pidiendo información o circuitos o ideas , ,etc


----------



## ivanutn

excelente tecnicdeso, es bueno tener gente asi en este foro


----------



## DJ DRACO

Primero siempre se agradecen los aportes en el foro, ya que buscar cierta información en la web se complica.
segundo yo tambien soy un fanatico de tener la mejor información sobre componentes y dispositivos de captacion preamplificación etc para saber bien de que se habla y para luego poder decidir mejor sobre la compra de algun material de trabajo posiblemente.

siempre que se pueda hay q aportar.


----------



## detrakx

Buenas, como para hacer un pequeño aporte al post, dejo a mano links de varias marcas prestigiosas de microfonos.
Si bién en mi pais y de seguro que en otros también, existe una tendencia de que usaban todos los mismos micrófonos.
En mi caso son los shure es la fiebre del shure. Que si bién son buenos microfonos y se han ganado su fama a lo largo de los años pero a pesar de ello existen otras marcas que los resultados te dejan con la boca abierta, es el caso de los microfonos neumann, oktava, akg ,etc. 
Los microfonos son como los parlantes un transductor acústico, y cada uno tiene sus propias carácterísticas y uso para cierta aplicacion.

http://www.shure.com/ProAudio/index.htm
http://www.neumann.com/
http://www.oktava-online.com/
http://www.rodemic.com
http://www.audixusa.com/
http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite/
http://www.akg.com/site/powerslave,id,1,nodeid,1,_language,EN.html

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Apuesto a que ninguno de ustedes tiene un microfono Japonés, dinámico de 600ohms, con una ganancia terrible, cableado flexible siliconado, y sistema de inalámbrico de 100 metros de alcance por 30 dólares! ! ! ! !

yo una vez consegui uno de esos, aun lo tengo, supuse que por el precio y la marca, seria de mala calidad, y es uno de los mejores microfonos q he visto y oido.


----------



## cronos

pues yo tengo un parecido, el receptor es de identica forma, pues el rango medio se escucha aceptable, pero las bajas y altas frecuencias son muy malas, no tiene mucha perdida de señal y lo maximo a que se a probado es a 25 metros,  me costo 130 pesos mexicanos, masomenos 11 dolares, y por eso no esperaba mas, pero en ese tiempo lo necesecitaba.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola de nuevo y saludos a todos.

En principio, efectivamente hay microfonos específicos para cada uso profesional.

Particularmente me gusta utilizar de cada marca, el micrófono más apropiado al uso que se le va a dar. Cada instrumento proporciona una presión sonora determinada y un rango de frecuencia. 

El precio de un micrófono viene dado por el tipo de cápsula y su calidad. En el caso de Shure, en sus míticos sm57 y 58, y los Beta, tenemos una cápsula de excelentes características, así como en akg, su c1000, 2000, 3000, son excelentes micrófonos de condensador. Todos ellos para usos de directo son perfectos.

Se debe apuntar que tener un buen micro no es indicativo de tener buen sonido.

Un buen microfono debe ir acompañado de un buen preamplificador, dinámicas,  y eso es otro cantar. Las mesas de sonido de gama baja no aprovechan todo el rango del micrófono, con lo cual, como siempre, el rendimiento final viene dado por el eslabón mas bajo de la cadena. 

Saludos


----------



## paola flores

Hola!
Estoy realizando el proyecto de fin de carrera y tengo que comprar un microfono de condensador unidireccional. La verdad es que soy nueva en esto de los foros pero podriais darme algunos consejos? cuales marcas serían mejores? 
Mi tutor me ha comentado que podria utilizar capsulas electret pera que el proyecto quede mejor, podriais darme alguna información si sabeis algo del tema?

Me vendría muy bien cualquier consejo

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo

paola flores dijo:
			
		

> .....Estoy realizando el proyecto de fin de carrera y tengo que comprar un microfono de condensador unidireccional. La verdad es que soy nueva en esto de los foros pero podriais darme algunos consejos? cuales marcas serían mejores?
> Mi tutor me ha comentado que podria utilizar capsulas electret pera que el proyecto quede mejor, podriais darme alguna información si sabeis algo del tema?.......



Primero ! Bienvenida ¡¡ al foro

Entre un Electret y un micrófono a condensador hay unos cientos de U$ de diferencia

Sería bueno conocer ¿ Para que lo piensas emplear ?


----------



## paola flores

Hola!
pues la verdad es que mi presupuesto para el microfono serían aproximadamente 80 euros, y debería ser lo mas direccional posible, de condensador y en el que pudiera incluir algo con capsulas electret. Eso es más o menos lo que me a pedido mi tutor aunque no se si es algo imposible  
Gracias por todo!

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

Te puedes "Fabricar" un microfono direccionál mediante un reflector parabólico en cuyo foco estaría tu electret o por medios electrónicos colocando 2 electret "back to back" y amplificadorcando la diferecia de señales entre ambos solamente.


----------



## paola flores

Gracias por la tu respuesta!
tendrias algun esquema del circuito o la dirección de alguna página que pudiera seguir?


----------



## detrakx

hola paola .. yo soy estudiante de técnico en sonido a un paso de recibirme y tuve la posibilidad de probar varios micros. de varias marcas y calidades.

Antes que nada si me dijieras cual es la idea de tu proyecto te podría ayudar mas para ver cual es tu necesidad.

Por el monto que quieres gastar podes conseguir un micro decente. Pero lejos de algo de muy buena calidad. Igual no hay que desanimarse. Primero hay que experimentar. e ir descubriendo de a poco.

Te paso algunos modelos que te puedan servir.  y que se puedan ajustar a tu bolsiyo.

Cabe decir que un electret es un condensador generalmente de baja sensibilidad cercano a la de ún dinámico entre -50 y -60 db aprox.
Recuerda que vas a necesitar fuente phantom o salvo ecepcion una batería para alimentarlo. 
Los micros mas direccionales y con mas rechazo son los hipercardioides.

Modelos:
Akg - Perception 100 (cardiode)
Bheringer - c2 (cardioide)
Bheringer - c3 (multipatron)
Audiotechnica-  AT 2020  (cardioide)
Tambien en samson hay varios modelos economicos.

saludos.


----------



## Carlosrmri_gim26

hola a todos.. soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquema para hacer un microfono destinado a instrumentos de viento en especial saxofon...
gracias


----------



## detrakx

Ni te conviene ponerte a fabricar un microfono. Estos elementos son muy complicados de hacer. 
Estan a un nivel. Muy industrial (Se utilizan Maquinas especiales, exclusivas para la fabricacion de ciertos elementos).
Mas bién ahorrate unos $$$ e invertí en algún microfono.
En las paginas de las marcas comentadas anteriormente podes encontrar microfonos que sirven para ciertas aplicaciones en tu caso (vientos, o metales).
Saludos.


----------



## Carlosrmri_gim26

Gracias por el comentario... definitivamente sera mejor ahorrar un poco y comprarme un buen microfono para el saxo... 
exitos


----------



## tincho

Hola, queria comentarles que el foro esta buenisimo y que es la primera vez que me animo a hacer una pregunta despues de tanto tiempo de frecuentar el mismo. La explicacion que dio tecno me parece bastante completa, me saco el sombrero. Pero me gustaria que si alguien pudiera dar un poco de información sobre el diseño de microfonos (de bobina, guitarra electrica) ya que en internet no consigo nada, solo hablan de resistencia y vueltas de alambre. Pero no dicen nada de los henrios, gauss del magneto, tipos de alambres (aliasiones). y mucho menos no se consiguen la explicacion expresada en forma matematica de su funcionamiento. No soy ingeniero pero me interesaria poder algun dia entender como es que funcionan y diseñar uno adaptado a mis necesidades. Gracias por leer el mensaje


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola Estimado amigo. Se entiende la curiosidad, pero imagino que hay información clasificada y confidencial que las marcas evitan publicar. La información técnica a ese nivel suele ser a grandes rasgos.


Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Os dejo un tema grabado con el siguiente material en riguroso directo:

Voz: Shure SM58 






2 Guitarras: 2X SM57






Percusion: Kit 7 Samson





Bajo 1 Caja Inyeccion D.I. 






En este concierto se utilizaron 8 Kw RMS en un antiguo castillo medieval. Hay como un poco de bola de graves por el lugar.

Soundcraft lx7 32





Dinámicas y compresores para bajo, voz y caja, pero creo que estuvieron en bypass.


Quiero decir con esto que con una configuración económica, que es la que aquí os propongo, es posible hacer cosas curiosas.

El set de microfonía de Samson es Económico, alrededor de 300 €, los sm57 y 58 sobre 100 la unidad.

Cada

Sonó así, les recuerdo que no es comparable a una grabacion en estudio. Este cover no está editado ni post procesado, grabado a pelo.

http://www.goear.com/listen/4c94db4/Deshacer-el-Mundo-live-+db


----------



## asherar

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te puedes "Fabricar" un microfono direccionál mediante un reflector parabólico en cuyo foco estaría tu electret *o por medios electrónicos colocando 2 electret "back to back" y amplificadorcando la diferecia de señales entre ambos solamente*.


Lo del reflector parabólico es algo probado, 
pero del otro método no me cae la ficha. 
Existe comercialmente algo que funcione así ? 

Salu3.

EDITADO: Bueno, la verdad que al principio me parecía una idea medio descabellada, pero lo estuve analizando un poco, y me convencí. El análisis que hago está acá. 
 Indudablemente algo de distorsión habrá, ya que todas las frecuencias no son tratadas de la misma manera, pero que se gana direccionalidad, estoy seguro. 
Bueno, seguro es un decir, digamos convencido, ... aunque me han convencido de cada cosa !!! 
Lo interesante es lo que pasa en el rango de ultrasonidos. 

Salu3


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> .... El análisis que hago está acá.
> Indudablemente algo de distorsión habrá, ya que todas las frecuencias no son tratadas de la misma manera, pero que se gana direccionalidad, estoy seguro.......



En efecto existe "Algo" profecionál con este principio, en realidad varios "Algos" pero de momento no recuerdo las marcas.

Edit:
También me parece recordar haber visto un sistema de micrófonos direccionales con una especie de "Guia de ondas" que dirigían el sonido a los micrófonos.


----------



## asherar

Para esquivar la distorsión conviene usar una frecuencia sola. Pero ya nos salimos de las aplicaciones de audio "normales". 

La primera aplicación útil que se me ocurre es generar una "rejilla angular" para posicionamiento de un robot. 
Para trabajar en el régimen de alta frecuencia, sin irse a los ultrasonidos, habría que poner los micrófonos separados unos 25 cm. Así, el umbral de interferencia destructiva ocurre para: 

Long-Onda = 2 d = 50 cm

frec = velocidad / Long-Onda = 330 m/s / 0.5 m = 660 Hz 

Un valor más que accesible para generar con un circuito oscilador simple. 

Con una frecuencia mayor se obtienen lóbulos con máximos y mínimos de sensibilidad cada "tantos" grados. Es cuestión de hacer las cuentas con detalle. 
La gráfica siguiente muestra la sensibilidad para el caso Long-Onda = 0.4 d. 







Colocando un "faro" que emita esa frecuencia en algunos puntos de referencia, un sensor a bordo del robotito permitiría ubicarse angularmente sin girar demasiado. Bastaría con contar los lóbulos que atraviesan el "faro". Una medida tan fina o gruesa como lo sea la apertura del lóbulo.

Es la idea simple. Luego se le puede dar todas las variaciones que uno quiera. 
Por ejemplo, sumando las señales en lugar de restarlas se obtienen diagramas polares complementarios, con máximos en lugar de mínimos, y viceversa. 

También el "faro" lo puede tener a bordo el mismo robot, con lo que se sabe dónde está la fuente, y se puede omitir la detección del pulso de salida. 
Variando la frecuencia emitida por este faro se puede "barrer" el entorno para seleccionar la dirección de dónde provienen las reflexiones que se están recibiendo. 
Un poco de orden para el lío de rebotes rodean al móvil. 

Saludos

Referencia: Direccionalidad de un par de micrófonos


----------



## ElCuirio

Hola Tecnicdeso! Primero mis felicitaciones por el excelente artículo de información sobre los micrófonos. Es la primera vez que me enfoco hacia estos dispositivos acústicos.
Mi consulta: llegaron a mis manos unos micrófonos marca AKG CK9 y de verdad no se como desarmarlos para poder hacerles una limpieza, pues están llenos de moho (suciedad y sulfato), además creo que les falta el plug para poder enchufarlos. 
Mi petición es que me des algún tip para poder abrirlos y así poder revisarlos. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------

